

How do hackers balance their social life?  - geekytenny

I could go very quiet when trying to solve a problem, learning a new and different language (Haskell at the moment) or building something great. My office mate complains but she is getting used to it. How do you balance your social life and maintain the much needed level of concentration?
======
dools
Headphones!

~~~
nysv
You also need to tell your workmates not to bother you when you have
headphones on to maximize benefits from this. Works quite well for me.

